# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Muscle Suit, lightweight exoskeleton, Koba Lab., Tokyo University of Science, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Koba Lab.

----------


## Airicist

Muscle Suits

Uploaded on Oct 9, 2007

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2009 - Tokyo University of Science demos a new musclesuit 

 Uploaded on Nov 25, 2009




> Students at Tokyo's University of Science have developed a new version of their muscle suit, a wearable robotic suit that assists the muscles when carrying out strenuous tasks. It was on show Wednesday, Nov. 25, at the International Robot Exhibition in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable muscle suit makes heavy lifting a cinch"

by Rob Gilhooly
April 18, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Introduction of "Muscle suit" & "Active walker"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japanese 'Muscle Suit' Robot Helps Users Lift Heavy Weight With Compressed Air, Light Frame"

by Jeff Stone
November 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

JAPAN ROBOT WEEK 2014

Published on Oct 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2015

----------

